# [Tech] Messageboard



## Frostmarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

What do I need to set one up on a local network? I can either run it on a Unix or a Windows 2000-server. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Psionicist (Nov 6, 2002)

Kan lika gärna ta det här på svenska. 

Du behöver en fast lina, gärna snabb uppkoppling. Burken ska gärna vara på länge och inte koppla ner så den har samma IP hela tiden.

Sedan BEHÖVER du någon form av webbserver, exempelvis IIS eller Apache. Skaffa en gammal burk och lägg in Linux och Apache på den -eller- IIS och Win2k (det första rekommenderas dock).
Du kan tanka apache från www.apache.org (tror jag).

Installera apache... Sen är det bara att tuta och köra. Prova att komma åt din burk via http (port 80) genom att gå till

http://ditt_ip:80
exempelvis
http://123.90.45.230:80

När det fungerar kan du skaffa en liten dns, exempelvis från www.dyndns.org. Du får en subdomän, exepelvis frostmarrow.dyndns.org eller frostmarrow.mine.nu (slår vad om att du sett dessa förrut), och pekar dessa på ditt ip. Blir lättare att komma ihåg så.

I det stora hela är det rätt enkelt att göra detta, bara du har lite tid.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Nov 6, 2002)

Yep, what he said.


----------



## Mark (Nov 6, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *...fungerar kan du skaffa en liten dns, exempelvis från... *






			
				Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *Yep, what he said. *




You sure about that...?  I don't know Fran, but if she's skaffin' and liten' fungerar off her exem-pelvis, it can't be a good thing!


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 6, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> You sure about that...?  I don't know Fran, but if she's skaffin' and liten' fungerar off her exem-pelvis, it can't be a good thing!   *


----------



## Frostmarrow (Nov 7, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *Kan lika gärna ta det här på svenska.
> 
> Du behöver en fast lina, gärna snabb uppkoppling. Burken ska gärna vara på länge och inte koppla ner så den har samma IP hela tiden.
> 
> ...




Jag vill lägga den på ett lokalt nätverk. Jag kan antingen lägga den på en Win2k eller en SCO-Unix5. Vad finns det för mjukvaror här som kan vara intressanta? Jag vill kunna översätta alla rubriker och sånt till svenska. Det får inte finnas reklambanners eller annat strunt.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh this is not fair!


----------



## Mark (Nov 7, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Oh this is not fair! *




_That's_ not fair?!?!

I'm finally being quoted and I have no idea whatsoever what it is that I said!


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 7, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's not fair?!?!
> 
> I'm finally being quoted and I have no idea whatsoever what it is that I said!  *




Hehe, sorry Mark, but your comment had in hysterics!


----------



## Horacio (Nov 7, 2002)

¿Puedo jugar yo también?  ¿O está sólo reservado para los impáticos descendientes de los vikingos?


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 7, 2002)

Heh, I just noticed Horacio is from a blace called _brest_.....

Anyway, I wanna learn another language now!!!


----------



## Horacio (Nov 7, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Heh, I just noticed Horacio is from a blace called brest.....
> 
> Anyway, I wanna learn another language now!!! *




I'm not from Brest, I only live here. I'm Spanish, from Madrid, but life brought me to the far West point of France, in the mythic and foggy Brittany...


----------



## Mark (Nov 7, 2002)

Horacio - Have you visited the Carnac Stone Lines, and if so, what are your thoughts on them?  (Perhaps you could begin a thread in the general forum so as not to continue to disrupt this thread...) 

_Whacks Horacio with a stick normally reserved for Hong..._


----------



## Frostmarrow (Nov 7, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *¿Puedo jugar yo también?  ¿O está sólo reservado para los impáticos descendientes de los vikingos? *




Impáticos?! Not even Babel fish could decipher that one. Am I supposed t feel insulted? 

¡Usted es agradable jugar, de todas formas!


----------



## Horacio (Nov 7, 2002)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Impáticos?! Not even Babel fish could decipher that one. Am I supposed t feel insulted?
> 
> ¡Usted es agradable jugar, de todas formas! *




I'm a typo king, I wanted to say "simpaticos"...


----------



## Eosin the Red (Nov 8, 2002)

hehehe, thats funny. If he did not switch to english none of us would have known that Horacio got dogged, funny how that works.

The languages look really cool BUT if you are an American 20 y/o drunk off of your gourd (are there really any other kind of americans at 20?) after crossing the North Sea it doesn't sound that pretty.

I am still in love with the beauty I met on the party boat that night.


----------

